# EFF All Of You!



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

working at the sites can alter the way you can respond. always annoying. once i became a moderator of a different snowboarding site, i found i was starting to be waaaay too nice to people. now that the site in question has become a shit show, i've wandered over here again to get back to my old style of posting (if i can remember how to do it...)

welcome and hope you have fun... oh, and i'm a mike too.


----------

